# new here and trying to learn controls..



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Hayes said:


> Been doing electrical for awhile and started with a new company industrial about 2 months ago.. about to start school in a few months but im ready to get a just start on it all.. motor starts ect ect.. any books , sites or pdf file to get me started in the right direction would be great.
> 
> Thanx chris


Hello Chris..Welcome to the big show...:thumbup:

Watch some of these videos.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...9IDgAQ&usg=AFQjCNHKrCpZMuL5K6Z0CZVxBqipdebzwQ


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.mikeholt.com/productitem...rchtext=&product_type=Book&category_from=Book

look at the 'sample graphic' in this book


----------



## Mr Hayes (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanx yall.. watched that vid . thanx for that and the welcome harry. just dl that from mike holt. good stuff there lol


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Where are you in SC?


----------



## Mr Hayes (Aug 28, 2012)

Upstate.. right outside of greenville..


----------



## Bob_B (Aug 2, 2012)

Industrial motor controls by Stephen L. Herman
It's the textbook I used at trade tech college. Gives very good general information.


----------



## Mr Hayes (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanx bob.. anything to move me along lol


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Mr Hayes said:


> Upstate.. right outside of greenville..



Looks like we are neighbors of sorts. Your PM indicates you are very close to me. Within just a couple miles.
Are you working in the construction end of your company or the drive and motor shop. I know your shop. They were a competitor of mine. We may know some people in common also?
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Looks like we are neighbors of sorts. Your PM indicates you are very close to me. Within just a couple miles.
> Are you working in the construction end of your company or the drive and motor shop. I know your shop. They were a competitor of mine. We may know some people in common also?
> Welcome to the forum!


I'm moving down there right now John..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Mr Hayes (Aug 28, 2012)

Im on the working end.. lol not them lazy folks at the shop! you must work for the company jeff just went back to???? Hahaha thanx for the welcome man..


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

Chris:
Many years ago I taught a motor control course for the electricians at GM Fairfax assay. Plant, I used a book called motor control, I think it was distributed by w.w. Grainger at the time, I assume there have been revisions since, I could not find the book in Graingers inventory, so I went to amazon.com to see what they had, the book I found is called industrial motor control, author is Stephan Herman, book sells for $150.00 new, $149.00 new, and $111.11 used. As always tech books are alittle pricey but if it is a help it's worth it. Knowledge one gained can never be taken away! Hope this helps.


----------



## Mr Hayes (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes sir.. i agree and thanx for the book ideas. im ready to learn this asap. never had a chance to really move forward in electrical but this seems to be my chance. thanx again


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

Dhfisher said:


> Chris:
> ... industrial motor control, author is Stephan Herman, book sells for $150.00 new, $149.00 new, and $111.11 used.


I have the old 1993 version. Decent book for beginning. I wouldn't pay that kind of money for it. Publishers are real good about churning out version after version with no new material.

Search amazon for 0827352522 and you'll find 30 available, new or used starting at $0.47.


----------



## Pearce Services (Sep 9, 2012)

Here is a great place to start.... http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/

free online books. no obligation, nothing for sale, just a bunch of free info

_______________________________________
Kevin


----------

